# Grizzly raised panel bit(s)



## Easytide (Oct 4, 2013)

Good Morning evryone!! I have a question regarding how raise panel bits work, rather the rail and stile portion. I purchased a Grizzly roman ogee style set, as i wanted to expand my occaisonal door making from the simple 15 deg. ones i make on the tablesaw. Anyway, got the rail and style set up, produced a few test pieces , and getting the faces perfectly flush wasnt such a big deal. HOWEVER!!,,,,the cope and stick joint is extremely loose, no snugness whatsoever. I checked everything i could possibly be doing wrong insofar as i know, then called Grizzly tech. I was told that ,yes,,loose joints had been a "topic of conversatioin" within grizzly, and it was decided that they were needed to allow "more glue and less squease-out", and there was nothing wrong with my bit set, and even if there was, i bought them in July , so..too bad. I have several pieces of Grizzly equip. over the years, and have never had a problem, even when i did have minor wty issues. Is this Grizzly tech giving me correct info or a line of BS as far as the fit? Thanks, Bob


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bob
I have two sets from sommerfeld tools mine are tight I can assemble the stiles and rails with the panels no glue and they hold together on their own. You have to physically pull them apart.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Bob

Yes and No,most sets come with shims that will let you adjust the fit you want to use.

===


Easytide said:


> Good Morning evryone!! I have a question regarding how raise panel bits work, rather the rail and stile portion. I purchased a Grizzly roman ogee style set, as i wanted to expand my occaisonal door making from the simple 15 deg. ones i make on the tablesaw. Anyway, got the rail and style set up, produced a few test pieces , and getting the faces perfectly flush wasnt such a big deal. HOWEVER!!,,,,the cope and stick joint is extremely loose, no snugness whatsoever. I checked everything i could possibly be doing wrong insofar as i know, then called Grizzly tech. I was told that ,yes,,loose joints had been a "topic of conversatioin" within grizzly, and it was decided that they were needed to allow "more glue and less squease-out", and there was nothing wrong with my bit set, and even if there was, i bought them in July , so..too bad. I have several pieces of Grizzly equip. over the years, and have never had a problem, even when i did have minor wty issues. Is this Grizzly tech giving me correct info or a line of BS as far as the fit? Thanks, Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Does the raised panel cutter have a 'back cutter'?

If so, you should be able to shim it out as suggested by bobj3.

If not, you may need to drop the cutter slightly, to allow a slightly thicker end.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Just a note the panel bits don't come with shims the norm but the stiles and rails bits do and the bits you need to adjust with the shims,one shim is a big deal..don't forget the panel bit is the male part of the fit the norm it's 1/4" thick but you can make it thicker if you want but you need to adjust both bits...test all 3 bits b/4 you use the good wood,don't forget the panel must float in the door frame..

==

==

==


----------



## Easytide (Oct 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Does the raised panel cutter have a 'back cutter'?
> 
> If so, you should be able to shim it out as suggested by bobj3.
> 
> If not, you may need to drop the cutter slightly, to allow a slightly thicker end.


the panel fits the groove ok,,,,it,s the cope n stick joint for the rail and stile thats sloppy


----------



## Easytide (Oct 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Bob
> I have two sets from sommerfeld tools mine are tight I can assemble the stiles and rails with the panels no glue and they hold together on their own. You have to physically pull them apart.


Yea, thats about the kind of fit i was expecting as well. I guess the old caveat "you get what you pay for" sometimes holds true


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I may be a little naive but I have always gone on the premise that you buy things from companies who's main product is what I'm buying. Their business is not router bits. Other companies make nothing but bits and their livelihood depends on the product being good. With that said I hope you get your problem solved, bobj3's shim approach is practical and logical. He's been doing this for awhile.


----------

